# Evento convectivo - 16 Setembro 2010



## Lightning (25 Set 2010 às 14:52)

Aqui vos deixo as fotos do evento convectivo de final de tarde no dia 16 de Setembro 2010. 

Consegui apanhar esta célula magnífica e o por do sol espectacular. Espero que gostem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Set 2010 às 18:00)

Belas fotos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Set 2010 às 00:01)

Boas fotos sim senhor!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2010 às 00:04)

Bom registo, boas fotos


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Set 2010 às 01:00)

São grandes imagens sem dúvida, sobretudo as da célula que captaste, é de facto grandiosa!


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2010 às 02:40)

Fotos muito bem conseguidas, parabens


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Set 2010 às 18:36)

Bonitas fotos  gosto especialmente da penultima 
Parabéns


----------



## Microburst (8 Out 2010 às 21:27)

Lindas fotos, colega. 

Eu também a apanhei aqui de casa, em Almada. Desculpem a falta de qualidade da imagem, mas foi captada por telemóvel. 






16/09/2010 - 19h39


Pelo que fui depois acompanhando através do Instituto de Meteorologia, esta célula abateu-se sobre o Baixo e Alto Alentejo até bem tarde com muita trovoada. Não sei qual era a altura do topo desta célula, mas posso afirmar que observei relâmpagos iluminando-a até depois das 23h! Tendo em conta a distância a que me encontro das regiões do Interior onde a trovoada se abatia, é de ficar espantado.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2010 às 21:58)

Microburst disse:


> Não sei qual era a altura do topo desta célula, mas posso afirmar que observei relâmpagos iluminando-a até depois das 23h! Tendo em conta a distância a que me encontro das regiões do Interior onde a trovoada se abatia, é de ficar espantado.


Sim, foi festa quase toda a noite para os lados de Elvas. Era assustador visto daqui e só estou a ~45km.


----------



## Microburst (9 Out 2010 às 16:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, foi festa quase toda a noite para os lados de Elvas. Era assustador visto daqui e só estou a ~45km.




Uma coisa muito interessante que observei nesta trovoada é que alguns dos raios que saíam do topo da nuvem disparavam na horizontal. Desculpem a minha linguagem de leigo, mas é a melhor maneira de a descrever. O topo da célula iluminava-se constantemente e dela partiam descargas quer para o solo, quer para os lados (entenda-se, na horizontal). O detector no IM assinalou uma boa quantidade de raios positivos, talvez seja por isso, não sei. 

Ah, e obrigado por não me apelidarem de "maluquinho" por ter dito que conseguia observar a partir da parte ocidental da margem sul uma trovoada que se estava a abater no interior do Alentejo.


----------

